# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  Simple WPF Treeview binding

## Groovebox303

Hi,
    I am new to WPF and would really appreciate help on an issue Im struggling with.  I need to Bind a treeview Item in a WPF treeview in the main app's Menu. All i need is the correct syntax to bind the single datatable to treeview item(XAML and the codebehind) this is what I have so far.  Please provide code with your suggestion, your help is appreciated. To make things clear once again I am just trying to Bind the "ItemList" treeview Item's Itemsource. Your helps appreciated. sorry this question was posted again at

http://www.codeguru.com/forum/showth...45#post1907845 please answer there.

----------


## Arjay

Look at this sample:

http://blogs.msdn.com/mikehillberg/a...nto-a-bar.aspx

----------

